# WENZHOU | Aojiang International New City | 240m | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't know if the main tower is U/C












__





建设纪实——鳌江国际新城·金茂超高层｜239m｜试桩 - 第2页 - 温州 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实——鳌江国际新城·金茂超高层｜239m｜试桩 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aojiang International New City

2022-08-14 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is already surrounded by residential buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-28 by 我是晴地 

239 m


----------

